# Need jogging stick ideas



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that my new knee is 10 months old, I'm up to 3-mile slow jogs, in preparation for family 5-Ks this fall.

Neighborhood jogs carry the same risks as walks: occasional viscous beasts.

The swagger stick shown below, that I made for an old friend in 2013 is one idea. I want something stout enough to dissuade an aggressive dog, yet light enough (like the swagger stick) to run with easily.

Ideas?
View attachment 25001


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Maybe some sort of knob stick. A stick with a shank just under an inch thick and two feet long with a knob at the end about 2 inches in diameter would deliver quite a wallop. Especially if you drill out the head, fill it with 00 buckshot and epoxy it in place. I would think that would weigh only a few ounces.

Or maybe a stick with a sharpened end on which you could stick a pork chop which could be jettisoned to distract the dog. Downside is that would teach the dog that aggressiveness is rewarded by pork chops.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Pepper spray would be much more convenient.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen, I'll have to visit the local hardwood dealer from whom I purchased the cherry dowel for the swagger stick gift. I used a 20mm brass cartridge for the grip with an EGA on the end, and a 50 cal. round for the tip. I may do the same with a stouter hardwood.

Still mulling this over.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not a stick per se, but a guy in my neighborhood runs carrying an old style putter. Perhaps he runs on the golf course property?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Swagger sticks for Marines were officially discouraged early in the 20th Century. However, the tradition continues, off base and after discharge.

I made a cherry swagger stick for an old friend about five years ago. The grip was a 20 mm brass shell casing, and the tip was a 50 cal. round with just a bit of brass still attached. John carried this in his car, and used it as a pointer when he was the Commandant of his Marine Corps League detachment in Columbus, OH. We lost John earlier this year.









As I noted previously, my encounters with aggressive dogs in the neighborhood, as well as my envy of the swagger stick that I had gifted my old friend, led me to begin one for me. This one is longer than his, 30 inches instead of 24 inches (traditionally they are usually 18 inches long). Also, instead of the 50 cal. tip, I used a trekking pole tip with a sharp, replaceable point. This would make a beast whimper, for sure.

I've rubbed the first Tru-Oil application, and will apply more each day until it looks good.

20 mm brass:








My Honorable Discharge lapel pin:








The business end of the swagger stick:








My apologies for the un-rotated images.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Simper Fi. , Great looking stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking piece there CAS! :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Where do you get the brass? I've got .06, .22 and .45 and a host of other brass is available at the range but no 20 mm.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick and it should suit your needs well.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Good looking piece there CAS! :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Where do you get the brass? I've got .06, .22 and .45 and a host of other brass is available at the range but no 20 mm.


I thought that I had purchased those at https://www.oldsargesdropzone.com but I don't see them on that website now, nor do I see the 40 mm brass from the trusty M-79 grenade launcher that I thought I bought there.

However, I'm sure that a google search or a local military surplus store could help. I saw some brass available online through ETSY.

I have only one 20mm remaining for a future gift to some old ANGLICO Marine. I'd better look around too!

Vance


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweet looking stick, Vance. I'm sure that point will get the attention of any unruly mutts you might encounter. Though I'd be more tempted to use it on the owner of the offending dog instead; they tend to take their cues from their owners, and defending their own turf is one thing, acting aggressive on public land is something totally different.


----------



## Aaron880 (Jul 8, 2018)

CAS14, I believe that I have the perfect answer to your need. It is a classic swagger stick design by none other than the famous W. E. Fairbairn, originator of the " riot squad "/ "SWAT Team" concept , when he served with the Shanghai China British municipal police. He also designed the now legendary " Commando Knife" for the British SAS in WWII, along with his then colleague, Eric Sykes). He originated "Defendu", a martial arts system he and Sykes taught to the WWII SAS, SOE, OSS, and the American & Canadian Special Operations Force later known as "The Devil's Brigade". He also authored numerous books on martial arts and police tactics, as well as designing other weapons , including the Smatchet.

Among Fairbairn's lesser known designs is a specialty swagger stick which came to be known as the " Faircane". Ironically enough, Fairbairn designed the stick, in part, to ward off feral cures in the streets of Shanghai. The Faircane had a brass overture with a spring steel core, coming to a tapered Steel pointy ~21/2" tip. The body of the stick was covered over in stacked leather washers, with a coke bottle handle grip near the far end of the stick. The pummel was a somewhat thicker brass barrel about 1" in length. There was also a wrist lanyard. The grip and pummel strongly resemble his Commando knife grip. Lentgth was variously reported to be between 22" - 23 1/2". All were hand made to order.

As an admirer of WEF, I tried to purchase an original , over the years, from various antique auctions, without result. The few originals that reach the market sell for many hundreds of dollars, even in poor condition. Finally ,I decided to commission a knifemaker to fabricate one for me. It took me about ten years before I found a highly skilled craftsman to take up my commission.

The intrepid maker was Dan Brock of Plowshare Forge and he produced for me a perfect copy, working only from old photos and text descriptions. Mine is 23 1/2" long and weighs about 14oz. I opted for a core made from Stainless Vs. Spring Tool Steel, partly covered with a bit of brass over tube, just before the 2 1/2" tip commences. The finish on the leather is provided by well rubbed Cordovan paste shoe polish and it's lustorous! If you Google "Faircane" and scroll down to " Images" , you will see several photos of my Faircane. The first 3 photos are my stick. There are also photos of the classic original. The Google entry also references blogs and forums entries , mostly begun by me, discussing my and classic Faircanes.

I have emailed Dan Brock at Plowshare Forge, in the last few weeks and he replied that he had built several more Faircanes for customers. Mr Brock is a superb craftsman and a man of his word. I recommend, wholeheartedly, that you contact him. He will produce exactly what you need. My Faircane has given good service to ward off nasty dogs of the two and four footed variety! Please , let me know how you" fair" in this project.


----------



## Aaron880 (Jul 8, 2018)

CAS14, I believe that I have the perfect answer to your need. It is a classic swagger stick design by none other than the famous W. E. Fairbairn, originator of the " riot squad "/ "SWAT Team" concept , when he served with the Shanghai China British municipal police. He also designed the now legendary " Commando Knife" for the British SAS in WWII, along with his then colleague, Eric Sykes). He originated "Defendu", a martial arts system he and Sykes taught to the WWII SAS, SOE, OSS, and the American & Canadian Special Operations Force later known as "The Devil's Brigade". He also authored numerous books on martial arts and police tactics, as well as designing other weapons , including the Smatchet.

Among Fairbairn's lesser known designs is a specialty swagger stick which came to be known as the " Faircane". Ironically enough, Fairbairn designed the stick, in part, to ward off feral cures in the streets of Shanghai. The Faircane had a brass overture with a spring steel core, coming to a tapered Steel pointy ~21/2" tip. The body of the stick was covered over in stacked leather washers, with a coke bottle handle grip near the far end of the stick. The pummel was a somewhat thicker brass barrel about 1" in length. There was also a wrist lanyard. The grip and pummel strongly resemble his Commando knife grip. Lentgth was variously reported to be between 22" - 23 1/2". All were hand made to order.

As an admirer of WEF, I tried to purchase an original , over the years, from various antique auctions, without result. The few originals that reach the market sell for many hundreds of dollars, even in poor condition. Finally ,I decided to commission a knifemaker to fabricate one for me. It took me about ten years before I found a highly skilled craftsman to take up my commission.

The intrepid maker was Dan Brock of Plowshare Forge and he produced for me a perfect copy, working only from old photos and text descriptions. Mine is 23 1/2" long and weighs about 14oz. I opted for a core made from Stainless Vs. Spring Tool Steel, partly covered with a bit of brass over tube, just before the 2 1/2" tip commences. The finish on the leather is provided by well rubbed Cordovan paste shoe polish and it's lustorous! If you Google "Faircane" and scroll down to " Images" , you will see several photos of my Faircane. The first 3 photos are my stick. There are also photos of the classic original. The Google entry also references blogs and forums entries , mostly begun by me, discussing my and classic Faircanes.

I have emailed Dan Brock at Plowshare Forge, in the last few weeks and he replied that he had built several more Faircanes for customers. Mr Brock is a superb craftsman and a man of his word. I recommend, wholeheartedly, that you contact him. He will produce exactly what you need. My Faircane has given good service to ward off nasty dogs of the two and four footed variety! Please , let me know how you" fair" in this project.


----------



## Aaron880 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry for the double post. The posting button was a bit hincky. It was my first post on this site. Long term lurker.

CAS 14: I went back and reread your posts & viewed your photos. You did a beautiful job on that stick you made for yourself. it must be a bit heavy to run with at 30" of wood and a lot of brass and the stainless tip? What does it weigh ?

If you take commissions, I'd like you to give me a price quote for a similar , but longer at say 35" , hickory shafted walking stick to add to my collection? Please let me know. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome!

Rodney


----------



## Aaron880 (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanx Rodney. I’m enjoying these forums.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Aaron880 said:


> Sorry for the double post. The posting button was a bit hincky. It was my first post on this site. Long term lurker.
> CAS 14: I went back and reread your posts & viewed your photos. You did a beautiful job on that stick you made for yourself. it must be a bit heavy to run with at 30" of wood and a lot of brass and the stainless tip? What does it weigh ?
> If you take commissions, I'd like you to give me a price quote for a similar , but longer at say 35" , hickory shafted walking stick to add to my collection? Please let me know. Thanx in advance.


Your kind comments are appreciated. However I'm not making these or other walking sticks for sale, as I won't likely live long enough to repay old debts to family, old friends, old Marine brothers, and mentors with similar gifts of walking and swagger sticks to show my thanks. These swagger sticks are very easy to craft, once the parts are acquired. But thank you very much for your interest.

Vance


----------

